# None BHM crushes?



## kinkykitten (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm a fully fledged FFA but I have a 'crush' on eleven kind.... Legolas and Thandruil! So do you have any weird non BHM preferences?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 13, 2013)

kinkykitten said:


> I'm a fully fledged FFA but I have a 'crush' on eleven kind.... Legolas and Thandruil! So do you have any weird non BHM preferences?



I really like non-BHM redheads.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 13, 2013)

I usually like chubby/bigger girls, but for some reason Bridget the Midget does crazy things to me. lol :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 13, 2013)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I usually like chubby/bigger girls, but for some reason Bridget the Midget does crazy things to me. lol :wubu:



Some small women are really hot, aye.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 13, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really like non-BHM redheads.



I agree, redheads are very cool, "B" or not "B".


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 14, 2013)

I am a FFA and I can appreciate the sort of eleven look as well! Tom Hiddleston when he is playing Loki is pretty as well, I like the pale skin, dark hair look. 

One guy that I had a liking for in real life was tall, extremely skinny and very blond, the opposite of what I usually go for physically. I think that personality and the way a person presents and carries themselves has a bit factor in their attractiveness.


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 14, 2013)

I love boyish faces that have a bit of a.... tranquil? look to them. Some examples would be Edward Norton, Leonardo DiCaprio, Michael Bublé and Joseph Gordon-Levitt......sometimes.

But, to be honest, I still always strongly sense the missing B when I see those other HMs


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 15, 2013)

I read 'eleven' as the number 11 and thought you meant people who look like the 11th Doctor.


----------



## Melian (Nov 15, 2013)

LOVE


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2013)

kinkykitten said:


> eleven kind.... Legolas and Thandruil!





loopytheone said:


> Tom Hiddleston when he is playing Loki is pretty as well, I like the pale skin, dark hair look.





ODFFA said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> But, to be honest, I still always strongly sense the missing B when I see those other HMs



I second all of these! It's definitely a purely aesthetic attraction but I can't deny that I enjoy pretty men. I agree about personality/how someone carries themselves playing in. In virtually any role, I adore Robert Downey Jr. And at the risk of sounding like a teenage fan-girl, Gerard Way (lead of MCR) is a beautiful man. 

I find it interesting that most here seem to gravitate towards thin men with softer/more feminine features. At least with smaller guys...any sort of rugged look really turns me off. Like Brad Pitt :/


----------



## Aurora (Nov 18, 2013)

Fat men are definitely my preference. Outside of that, I'm the opposite of you guys. I love the ruggedly handsome "manly" man (wide shoulders and fuzzy), though generally I think they'd all look better with a belly. 

I always preferred Strider over Legolas haha.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't have crushes but I know I wouldn't mind a one night stand with the following 

Loki
Aragon
Michael Ealy
Adam Levine


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 29, 2013)

I can fully appreciate a typically 'good looking' guy, but I could never 'be' with one again... the only non bhm that really gets me going is Opie from Sons of Anarchy which I can't even begin to explain!!??!!


----------



## Melian (Nov 29, 2013)

Wantabelly said:


> I can fully appreciate a typically 'good looking' guy, but I could never 'be' with one again... the only non bhm that really gets me going is Opie from Sons of Anarchy which I can't even begin to explain!!??!!



Well shit! What I can't explain is where you've been hiding for so long! Nice to see you post every once in a while :happy:


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 12, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I find it interesting that most here seem to gravitate towards thin men with softer/more feminine features. At least with smaller guys...any sort of rugged look really turns me off. Like Brad Pitt :/



agreed!

if i had to pick a non-BHM crush it would have to be Fabian Bourzat, the French ice skater. :blush: http://web.icenetwork.com/assets/images/9/4/4/63632944/cuts/PechalatBourzat_FD_spbsvhtt_1b0o8anu.jpg


----------



## hommecreux (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm not very picky. I love all types, and looks are last on the list. But if the personality was there first, I go for more of a strong type.... like what you'd imagine a beautiful woman named Helga would look like. Think German beer maid lol


----------



## agouderia (Feb 20, 2018)

hommecreux said:


> I'm not very picky. I love all types, and looks are last on the list. But if the personality was there first, I go for more of a strong type.... like what you'd imagine a beautiful woman named Helga would look like. Think German beer maid lol



I hate to say it, but finding a German beer maid named Helga who is younger than 55 is going to be tough....


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 20, 2018)

agouderia said:


> I hate to say it, but finding a German beer maid named Helga who is younger than 55 is going to be tough....



How about a Stella or Heidi? Bonus points if shes also stern and forceful!!!


----------



## agouderia (Feb 20, 2018)

LeoGibson said:


> How about a Stella or Heidi? Bonus points if shes also stern and forceful!!!



As in English, in most countries and languages the first name - unless it is a totally timeless classic like Anne or John would be in English - gives away quite a lot regarding someones age.

In German - with the pretty drastic culture shift post 1945 - this is probably even more pronounced. So Helga really is a name for a woman born app. 1938-1955 - after that, it's more or less extinct. The youngest Helga I know is 58.

Stella as a name in German in known, but very rare in all generations; today most likely to have a Southern European background. 
Personally I happen to know three - one who is Greek-German, one Italian-German and one daughter of an opera singer. But that already is an above average ratio of Stellas in my personal circle in Germany.

Heidi in the younger generation is actually much more common in the US than in Germany. I know 4 US Heidis below 40 - and none below 70 in Germany. (That is counting out Heidi Klum - but her name for her generation is extremely dated. If a German didn't know her and just heard the name, the age guess would be 30 years older than she is.)
It also is a name, where only the abbreviation survived at all. The long, complete forms of the name Adelheid, Heide, Heidegard, Heidrun, Heidelinde can - if at all - be only found in the generation 80+.

So if we're looking for an age-adequate German valkyrie for hommecreux - then it'll most likely be an Anna, Lena, Laura, Lisa, Katharina or Julia.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 20, 2018)

Thats pretty interesting how you can gauge age by name. You can do that to an extent here, but it seems that names go in and out of favor from time to time. Whats old becomes new again. 

On a side note Annie and Lena were both in my maternal grandmothers family. They were born in the early part of the 20th century and were the first generation along with my grandmother born outside of Germany.


----------



## hommecreux (Feb 20, 2018)

agouderia said:


> I hate to say it, but finding a German beer maid named Helga who is younger than 55 is going to be tough....



Haha, I agree.... but I was thinking more character and appearance than anything else. lol, but I have to agree with Leo on his point.... Stern and forceful would be nice additions as well. 

EAT JUR POTATOS AND SAUSAGE!!!!!!! Then we have Beer.... Und fancy play times.


----------



## hommecreux (Feb 20, 2018)

agouderia said:


> As in English, in most countries and languages the first name - unless it is a totally timeless classic like Anne or John would be in English - gives away quite a lot regarding someones age.
> 
> In German - with the pretty drastic culture shift post 1945 - this is probably even more pronounced. So Helga really is a name for a woman born app. 1938-1955 - after that, it's more or less extinct. The youngest Helga I know is 58.
> 
> ...




I think I would be inclined more towards Katharina, Julia, or Anna.... I don't think I have ever met someone named Stella though. And that is a pretty interesting point that you make. But I think that like fashion, names come in and out of favor in cycles. I just happened to miss the Helga train by about 60 years lol. 

IRL my name is pretty uncommon, but then again, I'm sure there is always going to be outliers.


----------



## hutti (Apr 7, 2018)

Karola & Kati


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 8, 2018)

This may not completely count since he was bordering on pudgy at the time but I had an unhealthily intense obsession with Tom Chaplin from the British band Keane awhile back. As soon as he jumped on the "healthy lifestyle"
train and slimmed down I lost interest though I bet he could win me back still if he plumped up and maybe let his hair grow longish again.

From budding cherub with squeezable cheeks and angelic curls to a middle-aged man who thinks he can stay 18 forever with incessant exercise and whatever dumb haircut Today's Youth are sporting, it makes me wanna cry. But I know it's his life and if he's happy this way who am I to judge?
 

View attachment article-2139306-04D268DA0000044D-122_634x452_1.jpg


View attachment tumblr_ouhacfXBUu1vc9x4xo1_500.jpg


----------

